# dt swiss x1900 rim/340 hub wheelset



## Trail_rat (Oct 25, 2006)

google and searching on here and weightweenies has prooved fruitless 

anyone know the weight of the above wheelset , i believe they are oem and came on a few gts/meridas last year and are not very light but quite robust? 

just bought a complete new bike , waiting for it to arrive and contemplating swapping them out to hope pro 3s while they they will sell for ok money(ie as new)

Cheers


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

DT Swiss isn't that creative in product naming, that would be a 1900gm wheelset. Much like their 1800gm X1800 wheelset or their 1450gm XR1450 wheelset


----------



## Trail_rat (Oct 25, 2006)

*good man*

good man , quick reply.

thats a cert for an upgrade asap then .... 400 grams to be saved in the pro3 wheelset and probably more with the 3 bolt rotors


----------

